# Reason uber doesn't add tipping feature



## Drebee (Jul 16, 2016)

uber says that drivers will go to wealthy areas where they are more likely to tip.

Uber also says that there may be a race effect on tipping.

Well I say that if uber is so concerned about the race issue then they should take out the rating system for passengers because racist people give Minorities a bad rating despite the level of service given to them.

Also uber drivers already go to wealth areas because they afford to pay for longer fares - so what's the difference now


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

The real reason is because Uber cannot profit from tips. It is against the law in most states for Employers to get any portion of tips, so all allowing tips will do is cause the pax to pay more, perhaps making them hesitant to uber more often and will lower their bottom line. If people can get away with paying $5 regularly and consistently, they may be more willing to drop an uber pin. If they feel like they have to pay $8-9 after tip, they may hesitate and call a friend.


----------



## CrazyT (Jul 2, 2016)

Drebee said:


> uber says that drivers will go to wealthy areas where they are more likely to tip.
> 
> Uber also says that there may be a race effect on tipping.
> 
> ...


In my area I've noticed that the minority pax tend to rate the white drivers lower. The exception being the immigrant medical professionals at the local hospitals. Of course in my area can we really call the traditional minority groups minorities? My daughter has US history and anytime a topic comes anywhere close to slavery or civil rights, a bunch of her classmates glare at her. I told her to just look at them completely innocent and tell them look, I wasnt' born yet and neither were my parents. Move on.


----------



## Drebee (Jul 16, 2016)

CrazyT said:


> In my area I've noticed that the minority pax tend to rate the white drivers lower. The exception being the immigrant medical professionals at the local hospitals. Of course in my area can we really call the traditional minority groups minorities? My daughter has US history and anytime a topic comes anywhere close to slavery or civil rights, a bunch of her classmates glare at her. I told her to just look at them completely innocent and tell them look, I wasnt' born yet and neither were my parents. Move on.


I'm sorry to hear that. I really don't think it's done because the driver is white. I might look into other things that interest minorities for a better driving experience. Do you have an aux cord or did you offer to change the ration station for the customers preference. Also did you offer a cell phone charger to the minority customer. These things are very important to younger people of color such as myself. If you did not it may be why you get a lower rating. Always remember to turn the music off or down when a customer is on the phone. Also give customer compliments always helps. Also asking the customer for their route preference is a major factor in customer ratings. Did you remember to clean the Windows? Most people just wash and vacuume the car and forget about that.


----------



## CrazyT (Jul 2, 2016)

Drebee said:


> I'm sorry to hear that. I really don't think it's done because the driver is white. I might look into other things that interest minorities for a better driving experience. Do you have an aux cord or did you offer to change the ration station for the customers preference. Also did you offer a cell phone charger to the minority customer. These things are very important to younger people of color such as myself. If you did not it may be why you get a lower rating. Always remember to turn the music off or down when a customer is on the phone. Also give customer compliments always helps. Also asking the customer for their route preference is a major factor in customer ratings. Did you remember to clean the Windows? Most people just wash and vacuume the car and forget about that.


These are all things I do for every rider. I tend to need to clean the Windows after every couple of rides if I'm in certain areas of the city due to the women applying lotion and then getting it all over the windows when they get out. I've overheard the riders conversations where they'll tell all their friends just rate the rider bad, put safety as your issue and you'll get free rides. Then follow that up with only do it on the white drivers cause we gotta stick with the brothers. I've had to unfortunately follow the example of many drivers and only go to those areas if I'm taken there.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

CrazyT said:


> These are all things I do for every rider. I tend to need to clean the Windows after every couple of rides if I'm in certain areas of the city due to the women applying lotion and then getting it all over the windows when they get out. I've overheard the riders conversations where they'll tell all their friends just rate the rider bad, put safety as your issue and you'll get free rides. Then follow that up with only do it on the white drivers cause we gotta stick with the brothers. I've had to unfortunately follow the example of many drivers and only go to those areas if I'm taken there.


You've heard this huh? :/


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Drebee said:


> Uber also says that there may be a race effect on tipping.


That is total nonsense from Uber.

During the sign-up process for Uber, a page will come up that asks the new user what he wants to tip, *for Uber Taxi*. It does clearly state that it is for Uber Taxi, but most people do not pay it too much attention. If the user does nothing, it defaults to twenty per-cent.

In the United States, the number of American Boys, black or white, who still drive a cab are in the minority. Most of what you get are foreign born. Those of European heritage are some Russians and East Europeans. Most of what you get are sub-Saharan Africans, East Indians, Asiatics. If non-white drivers supposedly receive poor tips, why does Uber allow all of these non-white cab drivers to receive a tip?



CrazyT said:


> anytime a topic comes anywhere close to slavery or civil rights, a bunch of her classmates glare at her. I told her to just look at them completely innocent and tell them look, I wasnt' born yet and neither were my parents.


I have had people try to lay a guilt trip on me since I have been in high school. I surprised a few of my classmates with diaries from the Abolitionist period where my relatives wrote about helping escaped slaves along the route. I had another diary where a relative wrote, as he was about to take ship at Charlestown Navy Yard for blockade duty off South Carolina, that he was off to "remove forever this foul and vile stain upon every principle for which we took to the field against our British oppressors in 1775". Not only did I not do it, not only did no one whose DNA I am carrying own slaves, those whose DNA I am carrying fought slavery.


----------



## Driving and Driven (Jul 4, 2016)

I think most drivers realize rich people are no more likely to tip than anyone else.

I don't think they would flock to the "rich" parts of town. 

Also, rich people don't take Uber as often.


----------



## canyon (Dec 22, 2015)

Drebee said:


> uber says that drivers will go to wealthy areas where they are more likely to tip.
> 
> Uber also says that there may be a race effect on tipping.
> 
> ...


That works both ways, I see people of color giving bad ratings all because the person driving is white. Dont use the race game.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

canyon said:


> That works both ways, I see people of color giving bad ratings all because the person driving is white. Dont use the race game.


He was just relaying what Uber gave as one of the reasons they are anti tip.

Where do you see people rating based on race, is there a club or something ?


----------



## remdawg (Oct 26, 2015)

Driving and Driven said:


> I think most drivers realize rich people are no more likely to tip than anyone else.
> 
> I don't think they would flock to the "rich" parts of town.
> 
> Also, rich people don't take Uber as often.


Wealthy people take uber all the time. Wealthy people are taking uber because they are wealthy and value money more than you think.

When I use to do airport runs I did a lot of trips to Highland Park, Colleyville and Southlake. As far as getting tips you basically got 20-25 minutes during your ride to compel them to give you tip.

Getting tips is not just about good service. It's about making them want to tip you.


----------



## firent (Aug 29, 2016)

people that have money dont take uberX. People that pretend to have money take uberX (Big Difference)


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

I get more tips from regular people than I do from rich people or the business class.


----------



## DrivingStPete (Jul 30, 2015)

Maybe the minority riders rate whites lower because whites treat them differently, deny white privilege or think because they weren't born during slavery that the generations of their family since slavery haven't taught their children to be bigots. Could be why, ijs


----------



## DrivingStPete (Jul 30, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> That is total nonsense from Uber.
> 
> I have had people try to lay a guilt trip on me since I have been in high school. I surprised a few of my classmates with diaries from the Abolitionist period where my relatives wrote about helping escaped slaves along the route. I had another diary where a relative wrote, as he was about to take ship at Charlestown Navy Yard for blockade duty off South Carolina, that he was off to "remove forever this foul and vile stain upon every principle for which we took to the field against our British oppressors in 1775". Not only did I not do it, not only did no one whose DNA I am carrying own slaves, those whose DNA I am carrying fought slavery.


Wow, 1775. You do realize how long ago that was right? You do realize all that has happened since then? So why to you mention this as if it makes your point


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

DrivingStPete said:


> Maybe the minority riders rate whites lower because whites treat them differently, deny white privilege or think because they weren't born during slavery that the generations of their family since slavery haven't taught their children to be bigots. Could be why, ijs


LOL. Americans are so sick of this white guilt bolshevik. It's just laughable at this point.


----------



## DrivingStPete (Jul 30, 2015)

I agree, it is laughable... But I'm sure we think so for different reasons. 

I'll pray for you too Greg.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

DrivingStPete said:


> Wow, 1775. You do realize how long ago that was right? You do realize all that has happened since then? So why to you mention this as if it makes your point


Read the first words of the post. Read the below quoted post. Connect the proverbial dots. You should have your answer. If it escapes you, still, consider these facts:

1. Slavery has been illegal nationwide since December, 1865. That was quite some time past. 
2. In the state from where I come, slavery became effectively illegal in 1781, actually illegal in mid-1783. HINT: It is the only state that banned slavery by judicial review. That was quite some time past.

Are we getting the point, Y-E-T? If not, I will be delighted to explain further.



Greguzzi said:


> Americans are so sick of this white guilt . .


----------



## Driving and Driven (Jul 4, 2016)

firent said:


> people that have money dont take uberX. People that pretend to have money take uberX (Big Difference)


Not true at all. Many rich people are rich because they are frugal.

There was a janitor who saved his money in a mattress and became a millionaire. Retired and paid his kids' college tuition in cash.


----------



## Xylphan (Aug 26, 2016)

Driving and Driven said:


> Not true at all. Many rich people are rich because they are frugal.
> 
> There was a janitor who saved his money in a mattress and became a millionaire. Retired and paid his kids' college tuition in cash.


Yep. While there are a number of rich who are only rich due to being the lucky sperm, just about anyone who has worked their way from being poor to rich appreciate the value of money. The book "The Millionaire Next Door" contains info about rich people who just live in a normal neighborhood, a normal house, and have a couple old beater cars in the driveway.

You don't get rich by pissing away money on frivolity and playing "keeping up with the Jones's".


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

no tip with uber eats in phila....no race thing here..just company policy...food del. for no tips on fine dining del. kinda sucks . bills can avg $200 for 4 people...got to be nuts to del. food with no tip app. all pizza drivers get tips. and they make 1 stop not 2 and get hourly wage


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Drebee said:


> uber says that drivers will go to wealthy areas where they are more likely to tip.
> 
> Uber also says that there may be a race effect on tipping.
> 
> ...


It is in fact true I drove a taxi for Yellow Cab for 5 years and I knew a couple black drivers who lived in the predominantly black neighborhoods and they wouldn't drive in their own neighborhoods and the reason they told me if they did their brothers dont tip them , that's just a fact if you work in a region where there's no tipping you lose about 400 a month and in nineteen ninety four dollars that's a lot of money to give up. When I drove a cab most black folks did not tip I don't know why it's just that they didn't I guess it's not in their culture. I hear blacks complain that they don't get picked up when they try and hail a cab they don't realize that the reason they don't get picked up this because the driver knows they're not going to get a tip and when you depend on tips the profit motive kicks in. I suppose technically this is a racist thing but what are you going to do?

If Uber charged 2 bucks a mile and put a cap on the number of cars on the road drivers would make good money and tips wouldn't be that big a deal-- it all boils down to income. In Australia a bartender for example makes a decent living and so he doesn't think about tips or need them that if you try and tip him he'll be offended.

I think the best solution is to eliminate tipping but pay a decent wage but that will never happen in America


----------



## DrivingStPete (Jul 30, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Are we getting the point, Y-E-T? If not, I will be delighted to explain further.


You missed the point friend. Your post is moot.


----------



## Ty110072 (Aug 23, 2016)

I don't know why I'm throwing my 2 cents in really have no reason to I guess I'm just bored waiting for the bars to let out and start getting trips. Any who about tipping since it was the topic year mist wealthy people tip like crap and by that I mean they dont. From my experience anyway. And as far as the race thing go's it's 2016 we really have to move on. However some of you are saying oh its been 200 years 150 years since slavery whatever your forgetting that just because slavery was ebolished years ago segregation still excited till the 60s so maybe we haven't had quote unqout slaves in about a hundred and 50 years white people have only been treating minorities as complete equals for under 50 years. So maybe truly in another 100 years it will all be behind us. I'm sure some of you had parents or grand parents that know what it was like to be segregated so I'm sure that anamosity still exists a bit. It's sad what people do and don't even know why but one day at some point probably after mist if not all of us are dead unfortunately we may be able to all get along as God intended


----------



## mluber338 (Sep 8, 2016)

Driving and Driven said:


> I think most drivers realize rich people are no more likely to tip than anyone else.
> 
> I don't think they would flock to the "rich" parts of town.
> 
> Also, rich people don't take Uber as often.


I work one the wealthiest areas in the country in Fairfield county Connecticut and work the wealthiest towns therein, rich, and I mean ultra rich (15-20M homes) take Uber X all day long and seldom if ever tip....it's the "help" that tip, sad sad sad


----------



## DrivingStPete (Jul 30, 2015)

mluber338 said:


> I work one the wealthiest areas in the country in Fairfield county Connecticut and work the wealthiest towns therein, rich, and I mean ultra rich (15-20M homes) take Uber X all day long and seldom if ever tip....it's the "help" that tip, sad sad sad


Now that's interesting. Do you all have Lfyt? If so, Is it the same outcome when they can tip through the app?


----------



## DrivingStPete (Jul 30, 2015)

Driving and Driven said:


> I think most drivers realize rich people are no more likely to tip than anyone else.
> 
> I don't think they would flock to the "rich" parts of town.
> 
> Also, rich people don't take Uber as often


At least in my area, I've found that the more affluent tend to take longer trips, to work and for leisure. But again, that's specific to my area, a midsize FL county 10-15 miles from the larger cities.

I do agree that they are no more likely to tip than others on Uber. As for Lyft passengers I haven't had enough affluent rides to see if in-app tipping matters. Ill have too see more. I even had some nice rich kids tip a $20 in-pp on a $12 fare. but not enough data yet to have an opinion.

Hypothetically, I would think they would be better in-app tippers because they don't carry cash anyway. And business persons do tend to tip when using a company card or one tied to business expenses.


----------



## mluber338 (Sep 8, 2016)

DrivingStPete said:


> Now that's interesting. Do you all have Lfyt? If so, Is it the same outcome when they can tip through the app?


 Lyft out of Connecticut two years ago


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

Uber is arrogant and in your face about so many things (ratings, acceptance, cancellation, etc.). They should not have ANY position, or SAY anything about tipping or no tipping. The reason: Uber does not provide the service, we drivers do. It is ridiculous that Uber even has a misguided policy on tipping and mouth off to the press and public about it, when they don't perform the actual act of driving the passengers. They are merely the middle man who connects us with the riders, but yet act as if they own the whole world and tell people how to act. Somebody should sue them over this (maybe already happened).

LYFT on the other hand has tipping in the app since the beginning. Does that mean LYFT is racist? Makes no sense whatsoever. Uber is a moronic company.


----------



## the rebel (Jun 12, 2016)

firent said:


> people that have money dont take uberX. People that pretend to have money take uberX (Big Difference)


Really I overheard a passenger in a X ride telling a friend that he and his friend just closed on a $22 million deal last week, and he had to sale some stock to come up with his half of the $10 million cash down payment. Just because they do not advertise they are wealthy, does not mean they are pretending to have money. I know a billionaire that drives a 1985 Jeep grand wagoneer and only eats at dives, most self made people do not like to spend money.


----------



## firent (Aug 29, 2016)

the rebel said:


> Really I overheard a passenger in a X ride telling a friend that he and his friend just closed on a $22 million deal last week, and he had to sale some stock to come up with his half of the $10 million cash down payment. Just because they do not advertise they are wealthy, does not mean they are pretending to have money. I know a billionaire that drives a 1985 Jeep grand wagoneer and only eats at dives, most self made people do not like to spend money.


If you believe that then you are really a true UberX Driver. LOL


----------



## the rebel (Jun 12, 2016)

firent said:


> If you believe that then you are really a true UberX Driver. LOL


Actually I have spent my career working in finance, and have spent several years of that working in venture and private capital, you making a statement like this just shows how ignorant you really are.


----------



## firent (Aug 29, 2016)

the rebel said:


> Actually I have spent my career working in finance, and have spent several years of that working in venture and private capital, you making a statement like this just shows how ignorant you really are.


And some UberX drivers are multi-millionaires. and some very smart students attend community colleges and theres homeless person really is a billionaires. now if you really believe that, who is the ignorant one that cant tell what is Real and what is total BS. LOL.


----------



## thomas1955 (Jan 2, 2016)

Almost 2 years of driving, all parts of KC, and I have to say, call me racist don't care, black folk don't treat white folk the same . SO, I don't go to black areas unless a rider takes me there, and when dropping off said rider, I don't accept rides from that area, I go off line and get out of Dodge. I treat everyone with respect and expect it in return. Just so the haters will know, I'm mixed race, european and native american, and have a mixed race family of hispanic, black, white, and some red. But I feel like sometimes I have a big invisible target painted on my back labled WASP.


----------



## firent (Aug 29, 2016)

thomas1955 said:


> Almost 2 years of driving, all parts of KC, and I have to say, call me racist don't care, black folk don't treat white folk the same . SO, I don't go to black areas unless a rider takes me there, and when dropping off said rider, I don't accept rides from that area, I go off line and get out of Dodge. I treat everyone with respect and expect it in return. Just so the haters will know, I'm mixed race, european and native american, and have a mixed race family of hispanic, black, white, and some red. But I feel like sometimes I have a big invisible target painted on my back labled WASP.


but the PC people will just said you are the ignorant one because you talk from experiences and idiots dont like that. Idiots like you to said that a lot of good people are in the black areas and there are a lot of good black Pax in the area and you are just being ignorant.
The bottom line is. at the end of the day. If you get shot behind your head. it is you that got shot and not the idiots that call you out.


----------



## mluber338 (Sep 8, 2016)

firent said:


> If you believe that then you are really a true UberX Driver. LOL


 That sort of talk is A daily occurrence in Connecticut UberX


----------



## BruiserB (Jul 13, 2015)

Atom guy said:


> I get more tips from regular people than I do from rich people or the business class.


Same here. I almost always get tips from servers I take to work at restaurants. People who live off tips know the importance of tipping.


----------



## canyon (Dec 22, 2015)

This group here must be a bunch of twentysomthings. Look if you feel whites are giving you bad ratings stick to picking up black people and if your white and also feel that way stick to picking up whites. The demographics in your cities will help you get to those areas otherwise stop your whining there will aways be racisism


----------



## Hot Rod 71 (Sep 5, 2016)

Drebee said:


> I'm sorry to hear that. I really don't think it's done because the driver is white. I might look into other things that interest minorities for a better driving experience. Do you have an aux cord or did you offer to change the ration station for the customers preference. Also did you offer a cell phone charger to the minority customer. These things are very important to younger people of color such as myself. If you did not it may be why you get a lower rating. Always remember to turn the music off or down when a customer is on the phone. Also give customer compliments always helps. Also asking the customer for their route preference is a major factor in customer ratings. Did you remember to clean the Windows? Most people just wash and vacuume the car and forget about that.


So let me get this straight......you are saying white riders rate black drivers lower simply because they are black. Racism, essentially.

However, if a black rider rates a white driver lower it's not race related? Rather, it's because the black rider is not catered to in a proper fashion?

My job as a driver is to get the rider from point A to point B safely and efficiently in a clean vehicle - not to provide charging cables, water, candy, a foot rub, etc. why does one need a charging cable for a 5-10 mile trip?


----------



## Drebee (Jul 16, 2016)

Hot Rod 71 said:


> So let me get this straight......you are saying white riders rate black drivers lower simply because they are black. Racism, essentially.
> 
> However, if a black rider rates a white driver lower it's not race related? Rather, it's because the black rider is not catered to in a proper fashion?
> 
> My job as a driver is to get the rider from point A to point B safely and efficiently in a clean vehicle - not to provide charging cables, water, candy, a foot rub, etc. why does one need a charging cable for a 5-10 mile trip?


 It's all about Convenience/ Service and there's always somebody out there that will do your job better . Just like for instance you go to a motel and it has a hard bed with a blanket and a TV. then you go stay at the Lowe's and they give you a soft bed plant pillows breakfast in the morning you also have amenities such as Internet and a gym which would you prefer?

And now that you've experience someone that's going to go ahead and give you better service how would you rate the one that didn't give you the same


----------



## Hot Rod 71 (Sep 5, 2016)

Drebee said:


> It's all about Convenience/ Service and there's always somebody out there that will do your job better . Just like for instance you go to a motel and it has a hard bed with a blanket and a TV. then you go stay at the Lowe's and they give you a soft bed plant pillows breakfast in the morning you also have amenities such as Internet and a gym which would you prefer?
> 
> And now that you've experience someone that's going to go ahead and give you better service how would you rate the one that didn't give you the same


Way to answer the original question.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Best tippers are middle class families. They have more money like rich pax but they also sympathize with drivers trying to make an honest living.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

firent said:


> If you believe that then you are really a true UberX Driver. LOL


Get over yourself.

You're an uber driver too, so you are nothing special either.


----------



## Bugsy S (Jul 3, 2015)

Uber is currently a growth company. They are focused on growing the number of drivers, the number of riders, and the number of trips. This has a much greater value than revenue at this time for Uber. They are trying to make the trips as inexpensive as possible to entice riders to use Uber more. This is why you see an aversion to allow tipping (it increases the total cost to use Uber) and the frequent dropping of the mileage/time rates in many cities.
Until Uber focuses on revenue, we will continue to see our pay rates erode. As for tipping, Uber will probably keep a firm policy of discouraging tips.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> Get over yourself


How does one get over themselves. That bs phrase is obvious flame bait.


----------



## the rebel (Jun 12, 2016)

firent said:


> And some UberX drivers are multi-millionaires. and some very smart students attend community colleges and theres homeless person really is a billionaires. now if you really believe that, who is the ignorant one that cant tell what is Real and what is total BS. LOL.


Believe what you will, you are only proving that you have no clue about life of an entrepreneur and sales person. I made and lost more money in my 20s than most people ever make. But I expect people like you, after all the job is so easy companies are planning to replace all of us with robots soon, and on this very site we have adults bragging about making $500 a week and what great money that is. Trust me when I tell you that you cannot tell who has money based on the way they dress, in fact those with real money do their best to appear to have no money. As for who else is driving, there are plenty of skilled professionals driving for Uber & Lyft sometimes they made a bad mistake and are starting over, sometimes they have overextended themselves building their business, sometimes they are in a cashflow problem and need a few bucks and Uber is easy to jump into without to many hassles and no worry about running into people who will remember you in a few weeks.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Racist people n9rmally cancel right away. I am afro-asiatic and my foreign looks and name sometimes has some people cancelling and rerequestinf repeatedly. No surge or prime and they want ride badly but I think some keep judging my by my looks. Some people are stereotypical. When I offer mints I get some that get suspicious as if I'm about to drug them. Guess some people feel safer with TAXIS.


----------



## Euius (May 19, 2016)

Ozzyoz said:


> Racist people n9rmally cancel right away. I am afro-asiatic and my foreign looks and name sometimes has some people cancelling and rerequestinf repeatedly.


That's presumptuous. I have people instant cancel right after I accept all the time, and once or twice a week will get in one of those cancel/request/cancel loops where I keep accepting their ride and they keep cancelling.

Should I just assume it's racism? I do tend to doubt that it is.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Euius said:


> That's presumptuous. I have people instant cancel right after I accept all the time, and once or twice a week will get in one of those cancel/request/cancel loops where I keep accepting their ride and they keep cancelling.
> 
> Should I just assume it's racism? I do tend to doubt that it is.


No I dont assume they are racist. 99.9% of people accept me and dont cancel.


----------

